# Vg30e Accel Performance Coil Conversion



## puna2k (Oct 1, 2005)

This Upgrade is quick 10 minutes for me, simple, not very expensive $56.00, and very effective and looks Cool.
The coil is a ACCEL Performance coil part # 140021, it for 1990-1997 jeeps/mopar. $ 52.00

You also need a Harness from Pico, they sale them at most auto parts store, I got mine a Carquest for about $3.99.

You also need a Nissan Two wire Harness, that can plug into your factory coil harness, I got mine from a junk yard for free, they can be found in any nissan from 1986 and up, look for a male type one with the same size wire as the factory coil harness, I got mine out of an 1988 maxima behind the right side headlight, it went to some sort of turbo like fan.

Get Electric grease for the harness's at the autoparts store so things don't corrod.

Take the Pico Harness and grind the tips off till the metal connectors are flush. Plug into coil make sure it stays in place.

The factory harness wires go into the Accel coil the same as factory coil, the green wire on the distributer side and the white on the radiator side of coil.
so take the Pico & Junk yard Harness and make the adapter with wire in the order above.

Swap coils, greasea nd plug in adapter, readjust size of the coil to cap wire to fit coil, grease it, plug it in and test.

Pictures below should help if I fogot anything.

Enjoy the spark.





http://members.fortunecity.com/glidehouse/maximaaccelcoil/full.motor.jpg
http://members.fortunecity.com/glidehouse/maximaaccelcoil/accel.box.jpg 
http://members.fortunecity.com/glidehouse/maximaaccelcoil/the.coil.jpg 
http://members.fortunecity.com/glidehouse/maximaaccelcoil/harness.jpg 
http://members.fortunecity.com/glidehouse/maximaaccelcoil/pico.harness.jpg

http://members.fortunecity.com/glidehouse/maximaaccelcoil/pico.pack2.jpg


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

the pics dont work :showpics:


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> the pics dont work :showpics:


yes they do. check ur internet settings.


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> the pics dont work :showpics:


right click the link, click copy link location, and paste it in your address bar.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*excellent article on ignition coil upgrade*



puna2k said:


> This Upgrade is quick 10 minutes for me, simple, not very expensive $56.00, and very effective and looks Cool.
> The coil is a ACCEL Performance coil part # 140021, it for 1990-1997 jeeps/mopar. $ 52.00
> 
> You also need a Harness from Pico, they sale them at most auto parts store, I got mine a Carquest for about $3.99.
> ...


Thanks for the nice article on how to improve ignition coil using the Mopar part. Is the hotter spark making a noticeable difference in performance? Do you by chance know the voltage output on the secondary coil of the regular Nissan coil compared to the Mopar coil? AGain, nice article. Much thanks.


----------



## puna2k (Oct 1, 2005)

alexnds said:


> Thanks for the nice article on how to improve ignition coil using the Mopar part. Is the hotter spark making a noticeable difference in performance? Do you by chance know the voltage output on the secondary coil of the regular Nissan coil compared to the Mopar coil? AGain, nice article. Much thanks.



I've noticed better MPG, Smoother idle, Better get up and go, Top speed.
I believe the coil is rated a 45000 volts, I think stock is 30000. I also have Iridium [email protected] .44, Accel thunder core 300 plug wires.


----------

